# Qe2



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Doe's anyone remember carpenters Bob Petherick from Devon or maybe Dorset and the informes Bill Miller from Penryn in Cornwall sailed on the QE2 in 1997 bills nickname was pasty no need to improvis on that and also Harry Rooney think I met him the once help would be appreciated 😉 tony


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Doe's anyone remember carpenters Bob Petherick from Devon or maybe Dorset and the informes Bill Miller from Penryn in Cornwall sailed on the QE2 in 1997 bills nickname was pasty no need to improvis on that and also Harry Rooney think I met him the once help would be appreciated 😉 tony


Qe2 amend date as 1977 sorry


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Doe's anyone remember carpenters Bob Petherick from Devon or maybe Dorset and the informes Bill Miller from Penryn in Cornwall sailed on the QE2 in 1997 bills nickname was pasty no need to improvis on that and also Harry Rooney think I met him the once help would be appreciated 😉 tony


Tony don't remember any chippies but were the twin hotel officers on board, they tried their best to catch me with the ladies in the pazzie accommodation but enjoying a good chase,they had no chance.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> Tony don't remember any chippies but were the twin hotel officers on board, they tried their best to catch me with the ladies in the pazzie accommodation but enjoying a good chase,they had no chance.


Hi taff I do remember 2 crew members think ABS getting dressed up and playing the casino think they got caught in the end I suppose they were just trying to make a bit of overtime chippy tony


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Back in the 90s I was sailing in QE2. Just before departure Southampton ... having a couple of drinks at Midship's Bar. The bar tender was about 60s. An American lady, also about 60, sat at the bar. She ordered a drink and the bar tender was definitely, chatting up the bird'! She finished her drink, opened her bag and gave her cabin key to the bar tender. I couldn't believe. That must have been fastest 'pick up' ever... even on board QE2! The next day she was in the Midship's Bar and sat next to me. The bartender, John Barnett, said to me, "Stephen, have you met my wife Sandra?" Ahhhhhh! John had been in the QE2 many years. He and his wife had met in QE2 long before and they live in Pennsylvania. Sandra would book a voyage in the ship and with Hotel Manager's permission, John was allowed to live in a passenger accommodation. For many years we exchanged Xmas cards. Lovely people.

Oh... the two twins Jamie & John Luke, One was Hotel Manager and the other was Purser.

Stephen


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Back in the 90s I was sailing in QE2. Just before departure Southampton ... having a couple of drinks at Midship's Bar. The bar tender was about 60s. An American lady, also about 60, sat at the bar. She ordered a drink and the bar tender was definitely, chatting up the bird'! She finished her drink, opened her bag and gave her cabin key to the bar tender. I couldn't believe. That must have been fastest 'pick up' ever... even on board QE2! The next day she was in the Midship's Bar and sat next to me. The bartender, John Barnett, said to me, "Stephen, have you met my wife Sandra?" Ahhhhhh! John had been in the QE2 many years. He and his wife had met in QE2 long before and they live in Pennsylvania. Sandra would book a voyage in the ship and with Hotel Manager's permission, John was allowed to live in a passenger accommodation. For many years we exchanged Xmas cards. Lovely people.
> 
> Oh... the two twins Jamie & John Luke, One was Hotel Manager and the other was Purser.
> 
> Stephen


2nd best they came anyway,thx for the info.those guys did,nt like engineers congregating in the rooms.Reckon they were jealous because we'd sweep the ladies off their feet with our engineering swagger and no nonsense approach to bedding them .


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Would have loved to hear Bob cobains chat up lines,he was mental,loved him.


----------

